# eating clinton river



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Can you eat any fish from the clinton river?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I've eaten steelhead from the Clinton but that's about it. I wouldn't eat any of the other fish since they are resident and non-migratory and probably have more contaminants.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

The walleye would probably be fine too


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Can you eat any fish from the clinton river?


Ate plenty of perch from Clinton...….thought they came in from the lake


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Consumption advisory’s exist for all Greatlakes fish. But yes many do as most major fish species come from big water. Don’t quote me but steelhead are couple fish a month. Walleye has changed and less should be consumed less then past years. Forgot that number too but most will be shocked. I limit what I feed the kids and don’t over consume Greatlakes fish anyway. My sons love walleye but only 2-3 meals a month during April, May and June.


----------



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

What is the minimum length to keep walleye or steelhead from the clinton?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The fish advisory guide; https://www.michigan.gov/mdhhs/0,5885,7-339-71548_54783_54784_54785_58671-296074--,00.html


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> What is the minimum length to keep walleye or steelhead from the clinton?


Take the time to read stream regulation guide on Mdnr website. Lots of good info to know.


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-sewers-creek-near-696-ooze-site/4506712002/ This came out yesterday. Not great news for the clinton. Tip of the iceberg I'm sure.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad more is being found and exposed. Problem’s have been there, only recently the county and state are really acting fast on these things as they pop up.

Recent rains have pushed 1 billion gallons of untreated sewage in system. 75% of it is from Oakland county. Really erkks me that Oakland keeps talking about how much the cost will be. 2nd most populous county in state and most likely has more wealthy people per square mile also. Pass some mileages and start moving forward..... human health is good investment

A good describing article.
https://www.downtownpublications.co...er-overflows-Deluge-of-issues-facing-counties


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

CatfishKurt said:


> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-sewers-creek-near-696-ooze-site/4506712002/ This came out yesterday. Not great news for the clinton. Tip of the iceberg I'm sure.



seems wherever they test it's found


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

CatfishKurt said:


> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-sewers-creek-near-696-ooze-site/4506712002/ This came out yesterday. Not great news for the clinton. Tip of the iceberg I'm sure.


Not near the clinton river. Closest would be the spillway or red run drain and they aren't really that close.

Back in the 70's my BIL caught a brown trout and it supposedly tasted like clinton river smelled at the time. 1000% better now.


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Not near the clinton river. Closest would be the spillway or red run drain and they aren't really that close.
> 
> Back in the 70's my BIL caught a brown trout and it supposedly tasted like clinton river smelled at the time. 1000% better now.


I thought the article stated the creek that they tested flows into the clinton.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

CatfishKurt said:


> I thought the article stated the creek that they tested flows into the clinton.


Bear creek does run into the red run drain not directly into the clinton. Red run drain does empty in the clinton eventually. Near 16 mile and hayes. Red run drain has been a cesspool for years.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Clinton River’s biggest issue by far. Poor people dealing with this. 40% of Michigan drinks water that flows same shore line.
https://www.wxyz.com/news/region/ma...shing-up-from-lake-st-clair-may-be-raw-sewage


----------

